# Shaking at 40 MPH



## bobcat (Sep 8, 2015)

My wife has a 2013 Nissan Rogue AWD with around 130K on it. Yesterday on her drive home she said it was shaking violently at 40 MPH. I drove it and it is shaking upon acceleration around 40MPH going faster makes it settle down some but there is still a little shake there. I recently bought two new tires for the front (probably about a month ago). Any ideas? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Oldcivicjoe (Jun 21, 2021)

Tire separation, compliance bushings, tires out of balance, tie rod ends, or a combination of these things, get it on stands and spin the tires looking for lumps first, since they are the newest variable that is where I would start. If that checks out shake the front end down looking for play in the inner and outer tie rods, apply pressure to the compliance bushings at the rear of the control arms with a pry bar to check for cracks and tears.


----------

